# Overheating while at camp?!



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi,
I have had my hedgehog Quilliam since December. He is about 6 months old. He currently lives in a nice big cage in my living room with two CHEs, a thermostat, and fleece liners. However, I am a camp counselor in the summer so we are going to have to make a move soon.
I have already arranged for Quill to stay in the health lodge at my camp as he would have electricity in there and will be indoors incase temps drop too low for him at night. The building he will be in has overhead fans and can be kept decently cool but will definitely get on the warmer side as we have no AC and live in New England where temps can hit close to 100 in the summer. Unfortunately bringing him to camp with me is not something I can change because I have no where else for him to go but I am worried about him getting too warm.
I spoke with the breeder about it and she said not to worry unless he gets into the mid 90s but I didn't know that sounded right to me. She suggested adding a frozen water bottle inside his cage but I was worried he would get too cold or get wet from the melting ice and then try to hibernate. I know she means well and live sin the same town as my camp so she definitely understands the temps I am referring to but I am looking for a second opinion.
What can I do for Quilliam this summer to keep him from overheating at camp? Unfortunately the building is used for campers too so I don't have much control over things like covering windows. We had a warm day yesterday that got to about 93 degrees and Quills cage reached 86 in my home. He seems fine today but I don't really know how hot is too hot for him.
Thanks!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

A ceramic tile in his cage may help. It will give him a cool place to lay on if he needs it without the worry of cold melty stuff.


----------

